# O gentoo está perdendo o brilho?

## domus-br

as vezes tenho a impressão que está maravilhosa distro anda perdendo a sintonia, penso que não é a mesma de antes, alguem mais observa isto?

atraso nos lançamentos

briguinhas internas, falta de inovação, a falta de interesse da midia em noticiar os fatos do gentoo, a pouca movimentação nesse forum, etc...

temo muito com tudo isso, será que to enganado? ou isso é uma fase onde os holofotes apontam apenas para ubuntu? esquecendo dos demais...?

----------

## MetalGod

Bem tenho k concordar com o que disseste ate porque eu estou metido no meio do que falaste devido ao papel que desempenho. Sem duvida que as coisas nao andaram bem ha uns meses atras mas agora como podes reparar existe mais desenvolvimento do que conversa ou seja as coisas voltaram mais ao normal. Sem duvida que existe muita coisa que afasta os utilizadores para outras distros neste momento o ubuntu é a moda mas certamente que o Gentoo nao vai parar e tem um longo caminho a percorrer. Tenho esperança que mais tarde os ultilizadores que nos abandonaram irao voltar outra vez devido ao poder que a nossa distro tem. Opinioes mais politicas preferia deixa-las foram desde forum  :Smile: .

----------

## domus-br

ola metalgod

fico feliz que no meio desse túnel há uma luz no fim dele, gostei do que disse sobre haver mais desenvolvimento e menos "conversa" nao tenho duvidas que o gentoo vai voltar na boca do povo como a distro que rompe conceitos e surpreende toda uma comunidade.

abraço

----------

## oompawampa

 :Crying or Very sad:   Eu sou um dos usuarios que estagnou... Mas creio que o gentoo voltará com força total.

----------

## nafre

Ando meio que atarefado esses últimos dois anos portanto venho acompanhando as noticiais sobre o gentoo um pouco afastado.

acredito que talvez uma das coisas que mais desmotivas os usuários são as disputas internas por espaço.. deixando de fora o debate técnico.

porém, sei q nao é o fim do gentoo, ele tem muito o que crescer, não perdendo o seu foco principal é claro.

----------

## stilldre

NEGATIVO! O Gentoo é de longe a melhor e mais suportada distro que já usei, tenho certeza que o Gentoo vai superar essa fase de "pseudo-descontinuidade" em que se encontra por conta dos novos usuários e programadores que estão aderindo a essa distro maravilhosa! tenho certeza que gigantes (M$?) cairão antes da queda do Gentoo.

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

Uma das coisas chatas é ter que aguentar várias versões de um software só.

----------

## tcx

Hmmm...

Sinceramente domus-br percebo o que dizes e porque falas disso. Mesmo!

Quero dizer porém, a título pessoal, que o Gentoo tem detalhes que nenhuma distribuição tem.

Mais ainda, tem muitas funcionalidades diferentes de todas as outras distribuições.

Entre profiles, o sistema de softlevels, os virtuals, os provides, todo o portage e o background do eselect, e a forma como lida com versões paralelas (slots) de pacotes, tornam esta distribuição completamente única.

Não tem paralelo a muitos dos níveis que implementa e, sobretudo, não tem definitivamente paralelo a todas as coisas que tem e que estão funcionais.

Não é tão utilizada como os ubuntus (versões gnome, kde, xfce...) nem opensuse, é um facto. Porém nunca esqueçamos que existem todo o tipo de utilizadores de sistemas operativos e o mesmo se aplica a linux.

O brilho de que falas está inerente a tudo o que o Gentoo tem e faz. Não podemos ficar tristes por não ser vastamente utilizado, somos todos diferentes e temos todos gostos diferentes. Eu sei porque gosto e porque não consigo deixar de usar. Justifico-o sempre que me pedem e os argumentos são admitidos como válidos por grande parte das pessoas.

Se retirarmos a instalação do ubuntu que tem o gigante argumento off-the-box apenas o tempo de compilação, a falta de instalador gráfico e o nível avançado da configuração do Gentoo o tornam preterido em relação aos outros.

Não pretendo emitir alguma forma de comentário elitista em relação a nós mas de facto eu perco mais tempo a instalar um sistema de raíz que qualquer n00b com ubuntu e como contra factos não há argumentos é uma discussão que nós nunca poderemos ganhar no campo deles, refiro-me aos utilizadores que querem o sistema a funcionar logo e já.

Se algum dia, porventura, eles precisarem de saltar para o nosso campo em que detalhes a todos os níveis precisam ser tratados não terão muitas distribuições onde encontrar tudo isso e possivelmente fazendo de nós uma das melhores ou possivelmente a melhor.

Por um abuso de linguagem técnica quando escrevi distribuições referi-me também aos 4 BSDs e suas distribuições como PC-BSD, etc...

Quando escreveste briguinhas internas senti-me de facto um pouco triste.

Não quero falar de politiquices, como referiu muito bem o MetalGod, mas nunca me esquecerei que o Daniel Robbins saiu na semana em que entrou como developer para amd64.

Não sei nem me compete saber ou avaliar o porquê mas o mero facto não denota contornos de decência ou ética.

A questão não se põe em relação a discutir a questão do Daniel Robbins ou não, apenas referi isto porque foi manchete dos sites da especialidade, suficientemente mediatizado e suficientemente forte, alterando a opinião dos interessados bastante em relação ao grupo de developers de Gentoo.

Apenas mais uma opinião para terminar, o Gentoo, com todos os problemas que tem para ser adoptado pelos utilizadores inexperientes ou impacientes mantém-se como umas das distribuições de topo, e por isto digo que posso dizer Gentoo a alguém e a pessoa já ouviu falar ou já experimentou. Se isto acontece assim não estaremos tão mal quando nos parece. Se estamos, temos argumentos mais que suficientes para voltar a ter o nível que já tivemos.

Cumprimentos a todos!

----------

## hellknight

Eu acho que para o gentoo manter o seu "brilho" acho que terá que seguir uma estratégia diferente da que esteve a seguir até agora.

Cada vez mais utilizadores do Windows está a mudar-se para Unix-based S.O., e muitos desses são utilizadores inexperientes ou impacientes (citando aqui tcs). Alguns experimentaram logo Gentoo, e muitos desses não gostaram. Um exemplo disso é que cada vez que tento incentivar os meus colegas a mudarem-se para Gentoo, preferem ficar na "simplicade" do Ubuntu, e não ter que configurar tudo e mais alguma coisa (sem falar do tempo de compilação dos programas). Sinceramente, se o meu disco fosse à vida amanha (espero que nao...), provavelmente nao voltaria a por Gentoo. Passei os meses de verão a configurar a minha máquina e ainda tenho problemas....

O lado positivo disso tudo é que fiquei a conhecer cada vez mais do funcionamento do S.O. em si, e fico feliz por isso. Nunca encontrei tanta escolha na instalação e configuração dum sistema.

Eu já tinha experimentado Gentoo uns anos atrás, infelizmente não tinha muitos conhecimentos de Linux, e desisti após umas semanas. Entretanto voltei para Windows e depois Ubuntu. Experimentei LFS e Arch por umas semanas (só para ver como era) e decidi voltar para Gentoo estas férias. Ora nessa minha curta experiencia em Distro de linux reparei numa coisa.....não há nenhuma distribuição que consiga misturar o avançado ao agradável, isto falando de configuração, instalação, etc....sempre houve os extremos (Ubuntu/LFS por exemplo).

Sinceramente não vejo outra solução senão facilitar o manuseamento do Gentoo, mas no entanto manter a possibilidade de complexidade para quem quer.

Há quem diga que os docs são excelentes (e é verdade) mas não podem aplicar-se a toda a gente, nem são estremamente detalhados. Alias, algumas vezes recomendam a leitura das man pages, algo que nem toda tem paciencia (especialmente na do gcc....). Os wikis não se desenvolvem, ou porque não há pessoal para faze-los, ou porque ja existe um noutro lado na web, e temos que procura-lo. Não é por acaso que vejo muitos topicos repetidos aqui no forum, com problemas semelhantes, senão iguais.

----------

## To

Brigas internas existem em todas as distros. A verdade é que o gentoo tem os defeitos de sempre... O que quer dizer que os de sempre continuam a usa-lo, e só o faz de novo quem tem necessidades especiais... O resto anda a ser corrido a ubuntu!

----------

## xef

A verdade é que se há sítio onde o gentoo não brilha é no campo onde o ubuntu está a brilhar, os utilizadores domésticos "normais".

Gentoo brilha para utilizadores com necessidades especiais, para o geek que quer ter tudo sob controlo, para o developer que precisa de usar versões específicas, etc.

O que me deixa um pouco triste com o gentoo é que podia ser muito mais que aquilo que é neste momento... O portage tem suporte para pacotes binários, mas esse suporte não é utilizado, pelo menos oficialmente. Se criassem alguns repositórios de pacotes binários (para as principais arquitecturas) mesmo que não estejam actualizados a distribuição era muito mais abrangente. Tornava-se mais fácil de usar, não afastava aqueles que fogem dos tempos de compilação e ao mesmo tempo mantinha a opção de configurar e recompilar aquilo que quisermos.

----------

## dk_millares

Estou meio por fora se o gentoo está perdendo o brilho ou não mas confesso que após alguns comentarios e noticias fiquei com receio que a distro poderia chegar até a um fim; após eu me dedicar tanto pra deixar ele (meu gentoo) do meu jeito seria chato se algo do tipo acontecesse, mas creio que nunca acontecerá pois é uma distro realmente interessante. A primeira e unica distro que me dediquei mesmo pois vivia trocando de distro para usuarios finais e nenhuma satisfez minhas necessidades, uma delas agilidade; mesmo sendo bem noob, passando alguns sufocos de inicio mas instalei um gentoo funcional, com o tempo fui me adaptando e gostando cada vez mais.

Melhorias todas distros precisam mesmo, no meu ponto de vista o gentoo precisa é de um bom suporte a pacotes pré-construídos.

Vida longa ao gentoo  :Exclamation: 

----------

## hmbr

Assim como em todas as distros comunitárias, temos altos e baixos, a quantidade de confusão que tivemos durante um bom tempo parece que esta amenizada.

Acompanhem mais a lista gentoo-dev e vejam como esta relativamente tranqüila.

----------

## gricwb

Concordo em partes quando o amigo disse que o gentoo esta "Perdendo o Brilho". Mas acredito que o problema maior para usuarios do gentoo naum é isso. Vou dizer uma coisa que talvez muitos naum concordem: A melhor distro é a que tem mais usuarios! 

E isso por varios motivos, mais usuarios significa mais desenvolvimento, mais investimentos, mais softwares disponiveis feitos especificamente para esta distro, maior suporte... enfim! Por exemplo o Ubuntu ta crescendo de uma forma absurda, na distrowatch.com o ubuntu esta na liderança dando goleada em grandes distros como Mandriva, Federa e Suse. É só ver a variedade de programas pra ubuntu, entrem no forum do ubuntu e olhem a quantidade de topicos e msgs todos os dias, e por ai vai... 

Rezo pra que o gentoo cresça mais e logo se naum fica dificil pra agente!! 

Mas é só minha opinião!

Abraços!Last edited by gricwb on Mon Oct 29, 2007 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hmbr

 *gricwb wrote:*   

> Concordo em partes quando o amigo disse que o gentoo esta "Perdendo o Brilho". Mas acredito que o problema maior para usuarios do gentoo naum é isso. Vou dizer uma coisa que talvez muitos naum concordem: A melhor distro é a que tem mais usuarios! 
> 
> 

 

Gentoo nunca foi e nunca será uma distro com um grande número de usuários,  pois ela é feita para quem gosta de fuçar no sistema, para quem quer aprender mais sobre o próprio ambiente e para quem quer tirar o melhor aproveitamente tecnico da maquina.

Não é para usuários que não tem interesse em grande desempenho com o custo de saber como as coisas rodam por dentro.

 *gricwb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E isso por varios motivos, mais usuarios significa mais desenvolvimento, mais investimentos, mais softwares disponiveis feitos especificamente para esta distro, maior suporte... enfim!
> 
> 

 

A Red Hat vende que nem água, e nem por isso tem uma quantidade absurda de usuários.

 *gricwb wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Por exemplo o Ubuntu ta crescendo de uma forma absurda, na distrowatch.com o ubuntu esta na liderança dando goleada em grandes distros como Mandriva, Federa e Suse. 
> 
> 

 

Mandriva é a eterna promessa, já entrou em concordata, já saiu de concordata, teve idéias boas, mas ainda é bixo pequeno.

Fedora Core, tem muito redhatiano que ama, e red hat é a empresa linux que mais investe em linux.

Não duvide do Suse, mesmo com as bagunças ocasionadas pela gerencia da Novell em razão do acordo com a MS, aonde tiver Novel e precisar de linux, eles vão empurrar o Suse, e olhe que eu posso falar por experiência própria.

 *gricwb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> É só ver a variedade de programas pra ubuntu, entrem no forum do ubuntu e olhem a quantidade de topicos e msgs todos os dias, e por ai vai... 
> 
> 

 

Ubuntu tem tres grandes vantagens:

1- tem um grande patrocinador, a idéia de distribuir cds a rodo e com muita propaganda foi surpreendente(a novell ofereceu dvds do suse antes do ubuntu, mas não com tanta propaganda)

2- conseguiu criar uma comunidade opensource muito forte em torno da distro (dar cds de graça e investir em diversas pequenas empresas e desenvolvedores ao redor do mundo ajudou muito a fortalecer a imagem de uma distro acolhedora)

3- Mark "IWannabeSteveJobs" Shuttleworth como simbolo ajuda muito, ter um showman a frente da empreitada ajuda a chamar a atenção.

Ou seja, a Canonical soube muito bem investir o meio bilhão de dólares do fundador da empresa e com isso agregar uma forte comunidade.

 *gricwb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rezo pra que o gentoo cresça mais e logo se naum fica dificil pra agente!! 
> 
> 

 

Eu prefiro que a distro agregue gente que goste de fuçar, e não qualquer tipo de usuário, gentoo não é para todo mundo e espero que continue assim.

Na hora que começar a virar um ubuntu( a parte XP do linux ), eu realizo o meu ultimo desejo de virar um BSD user.

 *gricwb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Abraços!

 

[]'s

----------

## _darkKnight_

Sim o Ubuntu é uma distro popular e vai continuar assim. Pois como já foi falado aqui o Gentoo é uma distribuição muito técnica, e é isso que eu gosto nela. Provavelmente alguém que não conhece compiladores, não sabe o que é código fonte, bibliotecas, esses usuários não são para o Gentoo, e esses usuários no mundo em que vivemos hoje são a maioria, essa é a turma do VVindows, do next->next->next->finish, para esse pessoal o Ubuntu é perfeito, pois ele é simples e o usuário não tem que pensar em nada.

Eu acho que o Gentoo é uma distro pra desenvolvedores. Nos aqui desenvolvemos as aplicações, testamos, debugamos, compilamos, só ai então vem alguém do Debian ou Ubuntu pega o binario que compilamos e cria um .deb que o usuário final vai lá, clica no pacote e esta já tudo instalado bonitinho para usar.

 *dk_millares wrote:*   

> Melhorias todas distros precisam mesmo, no meu ponto de vista o gentoo precisa é de um bom suporte a pacotes pré-construídos.
> 
> Vida longa ao gentoo 

 

Pois é. Falta um pkg_add do FreeBSD aqui no Gentoo. Tem muita gente que tem preguiça de ficar esperando algo demorado como KDE compilar, principalmente pra quem tem máquina antiga, fica muito sofrida essas instalações.

----------

